# How Did They Die?



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2013)

Continuing my string of morbid posts today, I'd like to introduce you to one of my favorite online time-wasters - *How Did They Die? *

Featuring hundreds of famous and almost-famous people, this site is sure to give you lots of trivia knowledge that you can then use to impress your friends and family. For instance, did you know that Bingo Gazingo died when he was 85 by being struck by a cab?

The fact that you might not even know who Bingo Gazingo IS is more than enough reason to acquaint yourself with this website (he was a poet and postal worker in NYC, famous for his sometimes crude but always hilarious poems).



Captain Beefheart (AKA Don Glen Vliet) died December 17, 2010 at the age of 69, after suffering from MS for almost a decade.
Mike Wallace died of natural causes at his home in Connecticut on April 7, 2012. He was 93.
Patrick Swayze passed from pancreatic cancer on September 14, 2009 at the age of 57 in Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

Spoiler:  this is a thread under ten years old.

The link in the OP is a dead end.   "howdidtheydie" search leads to various news items ....



SifuPhil said:


> after suffering from MS for almost a decade.


Would he have died sooner without MS ?    Does anyone know, or did they find out or look,  to see what he was allergic to ?


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 19, 2022)

www.facebook.com/How-Did-They-Die-209530569257336/


----------

